# Light help!



## bobofat (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I have some plants in my tank that are living but not thriving because of the light. My tank is a 46 gallon and 36" long. I have been looking for a LED fixture but I've gotten some recommendations to go with T5HO florescent lights. I am thinking of getting the light below. Could anyone let me know if that is a good price and if not what you would offer? Also, when the light bulb goes out, where can I find replacements? Does it need to be Coralife brand?

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/for/6102845668.html


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

bobofat said:


> Hi I have some plants in my tank that are living but not thriving because of the light. My tank is a 46 gallon and 36" long. I have been looking for a LED fixture but I've gotten some recommendations to go with T5HO florescent lights. I am thinking of getting the light below. Could anyone let me know if that is a good price and if not what you would offer? Also, when the light bulb goes out, where can I find replacements? Does it need to be Coralife brand?
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/for/6102845668.html


I think you should go for LEDs =). Although they will cost a bit more I've never heard anyone say they can't grow plants with them (whether it be Current Satellite & CS Plus, Finnex & F Planted 24/7+, Chihiros, etc.). And because they are LEDs, they will for sure last longer and also are energy efficient. I don't know much about T5HO but for 36" LEDs, a steal would be around 75-100$, fair would be 100-125$ and overpriced would be $150+ (you might as well buy new at this point).


----------



## bobofat (Mar 17, 2017)

Dou said:


> I think you should go for LEDs =). Although they will cost a bit more I've never heard anyone say they can't grow plants with them (whether it be Current Satellite & CS Plus, Finnex & F Planted 24/7+, Chihiros, etc.). And because they are LEDs, they will for sure last longer and also are energy efficient. I don't know much about T5HO but for 36" LEDs, a steal would be around 75-100$, fair would be 100-125$ and overpriced would be $150+ (you might as well buy new at this point).


Thanks Dou! I'll keep that in mind. It doesn't look like anyone is selling viable used options though  MAybe ill just get something new?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with Dou try an go with Led, I had some Current Satellite leds and they were super for growing plants , but if you decide to go with the one on CL I would offer $50.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I would go with a "fluorescent bulb fixture" of some kind . . . if you want to grow live plants with less fuss. I do not have any kind of CO2 system. I just use fluorescent bulbs with Flourish tabs buried in a sand substrate. No other chemical dosing regimen is needed for my tank. Eezy-Peezy. :0)


----------



## bobofat (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions and the offer you would make for that light. I will give it a week to see if anything new comes up but if I can't find an LEd I guess ill have to go with this one!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to agree with the t5 unless you are going to get a good led. Meaning 60-100 watt unit with some decent bulbs and spectrum


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

My two cents worth is that for plants regardless of LED or FL you want between 5-7k temp and 1-5 watt per gallon or greater for plants. Anubias and Java fern 1-2 watt per gallon and for red plants 2-5w or greater depending on tank depth.Also, with LED's they typically aren't so good for deeper tanks as the light doesn't seem to penetrate as well. cheers and good luck


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree with Russ.It is more about balancing the light with all parameters.I use both but have mostly led.I use co2 in some tanks but can grow without it.If you are on a budget I would see Charles at Canadian Aquatics.He has the Beams work Leds that have grown plants for me just fine.I also do not use gravel and only dose ferts when needed.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

RE: " . . . Could anyone let me know if that is a good price . . . "

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Depending on how quickly you need the lighting, take the time to do some homework regarding costs. The prices are all over the map when it comes to aquarium equipment and supplies - either online OR at your LFS OR when buying used (e.g. Craigslist).

Also check for those charges which can sneak up on you (e.g. shipping costs, insurance, surcharges, taxes, customs, PayPal or similar fees, exchange rates, handling fees, etc.). Don't be shy about asking questions. For example: If you use PayPal for an online payment, check to make sure the seller is not charging those fees to you. Also, inquire about their guarantees no matter where you purchase. What happens if the item does not work or arrives damaged? (For this reason, generally, I would not buy used "electrical" equipment from a stranger on Craisglist unless the price is crazy cheap and I would be willing to take the gamble/loss.)

What may SEEM like a good deal, may not be once all the add-ons are factored in . . . especially if you are dealing with a seller unknown to you. Unfortunately, not all sellers are completely honest and the "good deal" may not seem so great after all is said and done.

I realize that I may be stating the obvious here, but it is very discouraging for someone new - or not so new - to the hobby to have a disappointing experience dampen their enthusiasm. With enough research, you WILL find the perfect lighting to match BOTH your needs and budget. And your plants will thank you. :0)


----------



## bobofat (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the answers guys!


----------

